# Call recording: official list of supported models & ROM versions



## Menneisyys (Mar 22, 2009)

*UPDATE (03/23/2009 9:46 PM CET): MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT:* 

it seems you only have to download and execute the CAB file linked from the first post of http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=493118 (I've also mirrored it at http://www.winmobiletech.com/sekalaiset/2 Way Recording.cab ). That is, you don't need to give a try to the previous methods; you don't need to read the linked (e.g., Touch HD) threads either to learn how to set up the previous hacks, what they do, what their restrictions are etc.

*MORE INFO / LINKS on what apps you should use for call recording, the legality issues etc.*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=497066


*LIST OF ROM VERSIONS / HANDSETS SURELY WORKING WITH THE ABOVE-MENTIONED CAB ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=493118) :*

HTC Touch Pro, latest official ROM upgrade (using Vito Touch)
Touch HD (Blackstone) with ROM 1.56.401 WWE (see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=3764261&postcount=134 )
HTC TRINITY, ROM Team CV93+Oggi WM 6.5 OS 21193 (there is a report of the opposite behaviour, though; see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=3761101&postcount=133 )
HTC Artemis: original HTC WM6 WWE ROM + 3.34.90 radio (using Vito Audio Notes 1.37)
HTC Wizard: character’s AMP ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2077663&postcount=9 ; tested with Resco, VITO and PMRecorder); WM 6 TNT ROM (tested with Resco)
HTC Vox (s710) WM Standard smartphone running the official, non-cooked ROM update released in January 2008
HTC Kaiser: SimpleOS Xtralite v2.1, HyperDragon 4th Feb, PDA Corner Ultimate v17, v19 & v20, Anryl's 15/3 6.S rom, AthineOS WWE, WM6.5 betas. (HyperDragon and PDA Corner tested with HTC Voice Recorder and VITO Audio Notes as recorders, rest confirmed with VITO Audio Notes). Dutty's WM6.1 WWE (ROM Date: 04/29/08; Radio: 1.65.14.06) is also reported to work with the Registry Edit and Vito AudioNotes.
HTC Universal, [Tomal v8.7] WM6.1 New Build: 21028.1.6.0 ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=487384 ) works with one Universal but not on another. The difference seems to be only the rebrander (O2 working / i-mate not working); everything else identical, even the radio ROM version (Also see discussion below). 
CDMA Touch Pro: see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=3685592&postcount=111
HTC Touch Diamond2 (Topaz): 2_Way_Plus_InCall_Recording cab; Rom 1.39.404.1 (47382) NLD; tested with Resco Audio Recorder 4.52.

*LIST OF ROM VERSIONS / HANDSETS NOT WORKING WITH THE ABOVE-MENTIONED CAB:*

HTC Universal running Tomal’s 8.5 cooked WM 6.1 ROM ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=454906 ) and the original, official ROM. 
HTC Hermes WM6.1 Josh Koss Winter Light (and Vito Audio Notes Touch); Josh's V15; 21109-based own ROM (radio 1.54.07.00) and Josh's V15 and CRC's 13.3 with radio versions 1.50.00.00 and 1.56.70.11 (Vito notes). In addition, TAI's v10 with 1.54.30.10 radio; Official Telstra 3.62.305.5 with radio 1.54.30.10; HTC official 3.54.255.3 with 1.48.00.10 radio;  latest Orange SPV3100 WM5 (yes, 5) 2.11.61.3 with 1.38.00.01 radio (all of them tested with Vito 1.37).
Sprint Touch Pro (ROM: 1.03.651.3 Date:09/12/08; Radio: 1.03.15F; Hardware Ver: 0002)
HTC Touch HD with ROM versions 1.14 (e.g. 1.14.401.3 WWE); nevertheless, 1.19 is stated to be working (but still not confirmed 100% in this thread)
Palm Treo Pro 
HTC BlueAngel, running WM6.5 build 21189 x5 by sun_dream

*(original post follows)*

As many of you may already noticed, there are already some reports on getting ICR (call recording) working on some models and ROM versions; for example, Touch HD,   Kaiser and Raphael  (CDMA-specific thread HERE; reported success  with for example the new 5.05 leaked WWE ROM?)

Please post your results (phone model + exact ROM version [preferably with a link to the ROM cooker, if it’s a cooked ROM] + what you installed) in this thread; I’ll try to maintain a full compatibility list based on your input. Make absolute sure you only post anything if you’re 100% certain both parties are recorded and it’s not sound bleeding that makes the other party hearable. (The easiest way of making sure this isn’t the case is either turning down the volume or using a Bluetooth headset – then, the microphone of your handset won’t pick up anything from the other party.)

*UPDATE: HERE STARTS THE LIST:* 

*HTC Wizard*: Win6.1 Wizflo Rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=435228
*Touch Pro*: MightyROM 4.14; official 5.05RUS ROM; official 5.05WWE ROM. Tool: InCallRecord.cab repacked by Monx.; Call record software: Vito Audionotes Touch.
*Dash/ Excalibur*: Confirmed working on NRG Rose Rom v1.7 and Kavana (using Microsoft Recite and VITO Audio Notes).

*UPDATE (03/25/2009):* added a two lists listing the mskip hack's proven (in)compatibility. That is, I've separated these entries from the previous ones (still) explaining comaptibility with the older hacks (InCallRecord.cab etc.)

*UPDATE (04/10/2009):*: mskip posted the following: "Made a new cab combining my 2 way recording plus the incall enable edit to enable BOTH sides to be recorded clearly from the dialer menu after a call has been established. It does not affect the ability to use a 3rd party app if you want, just gives you extra ease so you dont have to load any new programs up when you are in a call. " The cab is attached at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=3577992&postcount=82


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 22, 2009)

On my HTC Universal running Tomal 8.5   WM 6.1 (tested with  the plain registry import, the original CAB file linked to in the first post of the Kaiser thread  and Monx’s repack), it doesn’t work. The second did show up the “Record conversation” menu item while talking; the third didn’t at all. Nevertheless, nothing resulted in recording the other party, other than the sound bleeding from the speaker.


----------



## TheRealM80 (Mar 22, 2009)

*works on Touch Pro*

running MightyROM 4.14


----------



## brilliance (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Guys, Any ROM I could use to make true 2-way recording to work on the X1 with hands free? Thanks.


----------



## nick_martin (Mar 22, 2009)

Wizard Win6.1 Wizflo Rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=435228


----------



## mskip (Mar 22, 2009)

2-Way Recording Registry Edit working on the following phones and Roms:

Kaiser: SimpleOS Xtralite v2.1, HyperDragon 4th Feb, PDA Corner Ultimate v17, v19 & v20, Anryl's 15/3 6.S rom, AthineOS WWE, WM6.5 betas. (HyperDragon and PDA Corner works with HTC Voice Recorder and VITO Audio Notes, rest confirmed with VITO Audio Notes)

Dash/ Excalibur: Confirmed working on NRG Rose Rom v1.7 and Kavana (using Microsoft Recite and VITO Audio Notes).


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 22, 2009)

nick_martin said:


> Wizard Win6.1 Wizflo Rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=435228

Click to collapse



Thanks! I give it a try too and report on the success.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys! I've edited the first post and put all this info there.

Of course, keep on posting verified(!) info on all these - I'll continue refreshing & updating the list.


----------



## tsc (Mar 23, 2009)

*Excellent 2 way recording*

Device: HTC Touch Pro.
verified ROMs: official 5.05RUS ROM and official 5.05WWE ROM.
Tool: InCallRecord.cab repacked by Monx. 
Call record software: Vito Audionotes Touch.


----------



## vabiro (Mar 23, 2009)

The Registry Edit and Vito AudioNotes is working for me:
HTC Kaiser/ AT&T Tilt
dutty's WM6.1 WWE
ROM Date: 04/29/08
Radio: 1.65.14.06

Victor


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 23, 2009)

2-Way Recording Registry Edit ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=493118 ) works just great with character’s AMP ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2077663&postcount=9 )  on the HTC Wizard. Will soon test it on the Universal and the Vox too.


----------



## ecg10 (Mar 23, 2009)

*works on kaiser*

The Registry Edit cab by MSkip and Vito AudioNotes Touch 0.2 work for me:
HTC Kaiser/ AT&T Tilt
dutty's WM6.1 WWE
ROM Date: 04/29/08
Radio: 1.64.08.21
Protocol : 25.74.40.02W
SIM & Security Unlocked

Sound quality is very clear for both parties in a recorded conversation.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 23, 2009)

Updated the first post; now, I recommend giving a try to 2 Way Recording.cab first. I've also mirrored it to avoid having to wait for Rapidshare / the other service.


----------



## rshef (Mar 24, 2009)

*How to get the audio on a Bluetooth Device...*

Anyone been successful at getting Jawbone to work as a bluetooth audio device (headset) while playing back these recordings?


----------



## petermg (Mar 24, 2009)

Has anyone tested this on a Mogul/Titan?  I have one and I would LOVE to be able to record calls!!!


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 24, 2009)

rshef said:


> Anyone been successful at getting Jawbone to work as a bluetooth audio device (headset) while playing back these recordings?

Click to collapse



You'll need a hack to do this (to reroute the audio output) - see the dedicated threads (and my article in the Wiki).


----------



## mskip (Mar 24, 2009)

petermg said:


> Has anyone tested this on a Mogul/Titan?  I have one and I would LOVE to be able to record calls!!!

Click to collapse



Try out the 2_Way_Recording cab and let us know


----------



## segadc (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I installed it.  I do not see a program or am I suppose to use notes?


----------



## mskip (Mar 24, 2009)

segadc said:


> Well I installed it.  I do not see a program or am I suppose to use notes?

Click to collapse



If you installed to 2_Way_Recording cab then you need to use a 3rd party program such as Voice Recorder or Vito Audio Notes to record the conversation. Audio Notes is better since you can set it to automatically record all conversations. I think it drains the battery a bit though so I took it off auto and linked it to a hardware button so I can record only the conversations I need to quickly.


----------



## acrh2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Doesn't work on a Sprint TP with a stock rom (11/11/08 - 1.03.651.4).
Just installing the cab doesn't record the other party (faint sound, most likely coming through the mic).
Wavedev.dll seems to be incompatible with this rom - recording of any kind doesn't work.


----------



## mskip (Mar 24, 2009)

acrh2 said:


> Doesn't work on a Sprint TP with a stock rom (11/11/08 - 1.03.651.4).
> Just installing the cab doesn't record the other party (faint sound, most likely coming through the mic).
> Wavedev.dll seems to be incompatible with this rom - recording of any kind doesn't work.

Click to collapse



Can I ask what you installed and what procedure you followed? Di you soft reset after installation? What did you use to record the conversation after a call was established.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 24, 2009)

segadc said:


> Well I installed it.  I do not see a program or am I suppose to use notes?

Click to collapse



See the "What apps can you record calls with?" section at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=497066


----------



## acrh2 (Mar 24, 2009)

mskip said:


> Can I ask what you installed and what procedure you followed? Di you soft reset after installation? What did you use to record the conversation after a call was established.

Click to collapse



I installed the cab from the OP, yesterday's update, major announcement. It's just 3 registry settings or something like that.
I then used a soft reset and tried to record a call with Voice Recorder. Didn't work. I could barely hear my voicemail in the recording.
I then copied wavedev.dll to \Windows, soft reset, and the recording app failed.


----------



## petermg (Mar 24, 2009)

mskip said:


> Try out the 2_Way_Recording cab and let us know

Click to collapse



I did.. to no avail 

I actually followed someone else's tutorial on how to get it working on another device.. I ended up installing a VGA dialer on my QVGA device, couldn't really see most of the dialer ... and when I went to record.. it would reboot my Titan.  Every time! 



PLEASE!!  PLEASE I want this to work!!


----------



## mskip (Mar 24, 2009)

petermg said:


> I did.. to no avail
> 
> I actually followed someone else's tutorial on how to get it working on another device.. I ended up installing a VGA dialer on my QVGA device, couldn't really see most of the dialer ... and when I went to record.. it would reboot my Titan.  Every time!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohh my lmao why on earth did you install a vga dialer on your phone?

Did you try the ICR cab?


----------



## red_hanks (Mar 25, 2009)

Will this work on OLD HTC Devices like my HTC BlueAngel? It's running WM6.5 Build 21189.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 25, 2009)

red_hanks said:


> Will this work on OLD HTC Devices like my HTC BlueAngel? It's running WM6.5 Build 21189.

Click to collapse



Don't ask - try  after all, it's just clicking a CAB file and, while making a call, opening up Notes and start recording.


----------



## bmw320 (Mar 25, 2009)

Working BEAUTIFULLY for me with Touch Pro, latest official ROM upgrade and running Vito Touch. Man this is what I have been looking for for a loooong time. Thank You!


----------



## red_hanks (Mar 25, 2009)

installed 2_Way_Recording.cab, SR, installed Resco Audio recorder..test call....no change, the recording on the other side is poor.
-----------
I have read this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=497066 and this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=493118 and this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=496303 and all I have to do is install that cab and an audio recorder like resco audio recorder or vito touch which I did but no luck...I'm still trying different things wishing it will work 
-----------


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 25, 2009)

Updated the first post; added a two lists listing the mskip hack's proven (in)compatibility. That is, I've separated these entries from the previous ones (still) explaining comaptibility with the older hacks (InCallRecord.cab etc.)


----------



## RiverRat812 (Mar 25, 2009)

This is for people in the USA, know the laws BEFORE you start messing with recording phone calls... It could save your Ass!

http://www.rcfp.org/taping/index.html


----------



## jinner (Mar 25, 2009)

not working with Hermes WM6.1 Josh Koss Winter Light and Vito Audio Notes Touch


----------



## aru (Mar 25, 2009)

*Works on TRINITY !*

ROM Team CV93+Oggi WM 6.5 OS 21193 
HTC Voice Recorder assigned to button 1


----------



## red_hanks (Mar 25, 2009)

Do I need to install 2_Way_Recording.cab first before any audio recording apps or it doesn't matter which I install first. Or it should be 2_Way_Recording.cab+SR+audio recorder? Sorry but I really want this to work on my BA. Thanks.


----------



## Parseval (Mar 25, 2009)

*Hermes not working*

Hi
HERM100
Josh's V15 and CRC's 13.3 with radio versions 1.50.00.00 and 1.56.70.11 and Vito notes - no luck


----------



## mskip (Mar 25, 2009)

red_hanks said:


> Do I need to install 2_Way_Recording.cab first before any audio recording apps or it doesn't matter which I install first. Or it should be 2_Way_Recording.cab+SR+audio recorder? Sorry but I really want this to work on my BA. Thanks.

Click to collapse



It doesnt really matter since its just adding settings to the registry. The only thing that is important is that you soft reset after installing the cab to device memory for the settings to become active. I guess its dependant on the Rom since the hardware is the same. The only thing I can sugest is to flash one of the Roms that is stated as working as try it again.


----------



## red_hanks (Mar 26, 2009)

So basically there is something on a specific ROM (like a .dll file or something else) that is needed for this to run, right?


----------



## cktlcmd (Mar 26, 2009)

red_hanks said:


> So basically there is something on a specific ROM (like a .dll file or something else) that is needed for this to run, right?

Click to collapse



Yes, there is something that is missing in other ROMs, that is why it only work on specific ROMs. I hope someone else finds out what it is so we can make it work on ours too. 

I tried on my HTC Advantage X7510 running the stock ROM (info on my signature), but it did not work.


----------



## bnajswerner (Mar 26, 2009)

*help*

We are developing a new Iphone application that is going to blow everything else out of the water. It is not available until the end of April and no one else is doing it...

We want to also implement the application on Google phone and Microsoft.

Anyone who can help us, email em.


----------



## bnajswerner (Mar 26, 2009)

*recording calls*

Under federal laws you can record your own phone calls and the other party des not need to be notified. You cannot be a third party recording another conversation.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 26, 2009)

red_hanks said:


> Do I need to install 2_Way_Recording.cab first before any audio recording apps or it doesn't matter which I install first. Or it should be 2_Way_Recording.cab+SR+audio recorder? Sorry but I really want this to work on my BA. Thanks.

Click to collapse



You can install them in any order. (Did you read my tutorial? I've explained this all in the Installation section.)


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 26, 2009)

cktlcmd said:


> Yes, there is something that is missing in other ROMs, that is why it only work on specific ROMs. I hope someone else finds out what it is so we can make it work on ours too.
> 
> I tried on my HTC Advantage X7510 running the stock ROM (info on my signature), but it did not work.

Click to collapse



You should speak to Advantage X7500 users and ask them for a ROM dump (or, check out the ROM's available). The x7500 is able to record calls - at least the European ROM versions do so.

Also, speak to a hacker on whether my s310 registry dump can be used to find cure for the currently still incompatible handsets.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 26, 2009)

bnajswerner said:


> Under federal laws you can record your own phone calls and the other party des not need to be notified. You cannot be a third party recording another conversation.

Click to collapse



...in most states, but not in all. See the link in the article linked from the "Legal notes" section.


----------



## red_hanks (Mar 26, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> You can install them in any order. (Did you read my tutorial? I've explained this all in the Installation section.)

Click to collapse



I have read everything, every inch of your tutorial. I am just so eager to have this on my BA. Just making sure I am doing the right thing....


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 26, 2009)

red_hanks said:


> I have read everything, every inch of your tutorial. I am just so eager to have this on my BA. Just making sure I am doing the right thing....

Click to collapse



That's    OK.


----------



## Boss428man (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it possible to do call recording on the HTC Touch Vogue?


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 26, 2009)

Boss428man said:


> Is it possible to do call recording on the HTC Touch Vogue?

Click to collapse



give it a try yourself (and report back). Read my tutorial.


----------



## kruch (Mar 26, 2009)

HTC Artemis + original HTC WM6 WWE ROM + 3.34.90 radio + Vito Audio Notes 1.37 works!!!! Great job!


----------



## Rolex00 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have Palm Treo Pro I install "2 way recording cab "  then I soft reset it and I try to record it but only records one side of the conversation


----------



## EPa (Mar 26, 2009)

*HTC Touch HD, ROM 1.14.401.3 WWE*

Installed Vito Audio Notes 1.32 and Resco Audio Recorder 4.51, could not record the other party.

Installed ICR, then both the already installed above applications (and ICR itself) were able to record the other party with one (known) problem: the deterioration within a few seconds of the other party voice to a "robotic" voice.

From other people's experiences, the ROM version seems to be the problem, will try upgrading to ROM 1.19.xxx and report back.


----------



## Noam23 (Mar 26, 2009)

EPa said:


> Installed Vito Audio Notes 1.32 and Resco Audio Recorder 4.51, could not record the other party.
> 
> Installed ICR, then both the already installed above applications (and ICR itself) were able to record the other party with one (known) problem: the deterioration within a few seconds of the other party voice to a "robotic" voice.
> 
> From other people's experiences, the ROM version seems to be the problem, will try upgrading to ROM 1.19.xxx and report back.

Click to collapse



Please do !, I have the Touch HD with 1.14 ROM and have the same problem.


----------



## asystole (Mar 26, 2009)

*Does not work with Sprint Touch Pro, out of the box ROM*

Sprint Touch Pro
ROM:  1.03.651.3   Date:09/12/08
Radio: 1.03.15F
Hardware Ver:  0002

I followed your instructions: Installed the .cab, did a soft reset, tried recording with Vito and with Resco. Both only recorded what they could hear from the ear piece. If I enabled bluetooth and connected a headset, then the generated audio file was nothing but silence.


----------



## utak3r (Mar 26, 2009)

HTC Hermes, 21109-based own ROM - NOT WORKING, only from the speaker...
radio 1.54.07.00.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 27, 2009)

asystole said:


> Sprint Touch Pro
> ROM:  1.03.651.3   Date:09/12/08
> Radio: 1.03.15F
> Hardware Ver:  0002
> ...

Click to collapse



Try other ROM versions - others have repoted success with HTC's official ROM. The problem may be the ROM being that of Sprint.


----------



## mskip (Mar 27, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> Try other ROM versions - others have repoted success with HTC's official ROM. The problem may be the ROM being that of Sprint.

Click to collapse



Im sure the reason its not working for some people is definitely Rom related rather than phone or radio related. Im trying to find some kind of correlation between rom version and success.

Maybe its just down to luck but I dont like to believe in luck lol.


----------



## bh77a (Mar 27, 2009)

Works great!  Using it on my Wizard running WM 6 TNT ROM and using Resco Audio Recorder.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 27, 2009)

bh77a said:


> Works great!  Using it on my Wizard running WM 6 TNT ROM and using Resco Audio Recorder.

Click to collapse



Thanks, added to the list - as with the previous reports.


----------



## red_hanks (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, it's confirmed. It doesn't work on BlueAngel, running WM6.5 build 21189 x5 by sun_dream


----------



## cktlcmd (Mar 27, 2009)

mskip said:


> Im sure the reason its not working for some people is definitely Rom related rather than phone or radio related. Im trying to find some kind of correlation between rom version and success.

Click to collapse



I hope you do find that missing link.  

I know you tried the cabs and is currently using just the registry tweak, is there any file in Windows folder related to ICR if you just used the registry tweak?


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hope soon we can use it on Universal


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 27, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Hope soon we can use it on Universal

Click to collapse



Did you try it on it? I've only tested it on only one ROM version. Could you test it on yours?


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 27, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> Did you try it on it? I've only tested it on only one ROM version. Could you test it on yours?

Click to collapse



Confirmed!
It´s working perfecto on Universal Tomal v8.7 ROM
Thanks!


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 27, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Confirmed!
> It´s working perfecto on Universal Tomal v8.7 ROM
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Wowz! Thanks! I quickly flash my Universal to Tomal to see!


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 27, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> Wowz! Thanks! I quickly flash my Universal to Tomal to see!

Click to collapse



Yeah!
Is agreat ROM
I would like to hear your opinions compared to 8.5

Cheers!


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 27, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Yeah!
> Is agreat ROM
> I would like to hear your opinions compared to 8.5
> 
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Nice ROM and stuff, very low reboot times etc.

HOWEVER, call recording doesn't seem to be working on my Unix. I've installed the standard version ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=487384 ). Are you sure it does record the other party, and it's not just sound bleeding that gets recorded? During  playback, isn't  the other party's voice faint?


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 27, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> Nice ROM and stuff, very low reboot times etc.
> 
> HOWEVER, call recording doesn't seem to be working on my Unix. I've installed the standard version ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=487384 ). Are you sure it does record the other party, and it's not just sound bleeding that gets recorded? During  playback, isn't  the other party's voice faint?

Click to collapse



Yes completly sure
I´m using the regular 64Mb version from the same thread you pointed and I can record my voice and also other party voice very clear.

I´m curious about what ROM you recommend for 64Mb Uni


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 28, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Yes completly sure
> I´m using the regular 64Mb version from the same thread you pointed and I can record my voice and also other party voice very clear.
> 
> I´m curious about what ROM you recommend for 64Mb Uni

Click to collapse



The only difference between your Universal and mine is that I have Radio ROM 1.15.00, while you have 1.08.00. (And mine is i-mate.)

May the Radio ROM version difference be the problem? Should I downgrade to radio ROM 1.08.00?


----------



## mskip (Mar 28, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> The only difference between your Universal and mine is that I have Radio ROM 1.15.00, while you have 1.08.00. (And mine is i-mate.)
> 
> May the Radio ROM version difference be the problem? Should I downgrade to radio ROM 1.08.00?

Click to collapse



Give it a try


----------



## asystole (Mar 30, 2009)

*I know this is subjective...*

Since the stock Sprint ROM on my Touch Pro (1.03) does not support the ICR functionality, what ROM, in your opinion, is the best to install on my phone?  Taking into account: Ease of install and, at the end of the process, I can still make calls on Sprint.  As an aside, the stock ROM has the GPS defect; it's barely useable, even after following all of the tweaks outlined in other threads.  Is there a ROM that fixes the GPS issue which will also work with ICR, be simple to install, and be compatible with Sprint?  Thank you.


----------



## JVH3 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Works on HTC Fuze with stock ROM*

Diamond Dialer 2.03 and InCallRecording_repacked_monx.cab
Must manually add Recording directory in My Documents


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 31, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> The only difference between your Universal and mine is that I have Radio ROM 1.15.00, while you have 1.08.00. (And mine is i-mate.)
> 
> May the Radio ROM version difference be the problem? Should I downgrade to radio ROM 1.08.00?

Click to collapse



Well 
I have tested several radios in order to get better signal and good battery life, and I can say threre is no noticeable difference between all tested:

1.08
1.14
1.15
1.17
1.18

So yes, perhaps the radio will make you possible to use it

Let me know
Cheers,


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 31, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Well
> I have tested several radios in order to get better signal and good battery life, and I can say threre is no noticeable difference between all tested:
> 
> 1.08
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll downgrade and retest recording as soon as I have some time.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 31, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Well
> I have tested several radios in order to get better signal and good battery life, and I can say threre is no noticeable difference between all tested:
> 
> 1.08
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll downgrade and retest recording as soon as I have some time.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 31, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> Thanks, I'll downgrade and retest recording as soon as I have some time.

Click to collapse



Ive successfully downgraded to 1.08.00. Call recording still doesn't work at all (the other party's sound is faint). 

What on earth can be the difference between your Universal and mine? Mine is: ROM version: D.08.70 TML WWE, radio: 1.08.00, protocol 42.41.P8; Model No.: PU10


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 1, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> Ive successfully downgraded to 1.08.00. Call recording still doesn't work at all (the other party's sound is faint).
> 
> What on earth can be the difference between your Universal and mine? Mine is: ROM version: D.08.70 TML WWE, radio: 1.08.00, protocol 42.41.P8; Model No.: PU10

Click to collapse



Mine is exactly the same (O2 Exec 2005)
Some thing I learned on the time with devices, is that they are more or less like a woman you can never preditc it´s behaviour...
I really dont know why here is working perfect and there is not...

Perhaps some of the members reading this thread with an Uni they can test and see if I´m really lucky or something is wrong with yours, or any other factor

Cheers,


----------



## Rolex00 (Apr 1, 2009)

universal original rom does not work


----------



## Parseval (Apr 1, 2009)

HTC Hermes (HT652)

another set failed:
- TAI's v10 with 1.54.30.10 radio
- Official Telstra 3.62.305.5 with radio 1.54.30.10
- HTC official 3.54.255.3 with 1.48.00.10 radio
- latest Orange SPV3100 WM5 (yes, 5) 2.11.61.3 with 1.38.00.01 radio
all of them with Vito 1.37.


----------



## Rolex00 (Apr 1, 2009)

Former microsoft software engineer explain here:  http://blogs.msdn.com/medmedia/archive/2007/01/04/the-wavedev2-gainclass-implementation.aspx





The amount of attenuation which the shell applies during a call is controlled by the following registry keys:



[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\SoundCategories\Attenuation]

"0"=dword:0

"1"=dword:2

"2"=dword:2

"3"=dword:0



The key name is the class index, and the associated value is the amount of gain to allow during a call. The value ranges from 0 to 5, with 0 meaning totally muted and 5 meaning no attenuation.



Note that existing apps which don’t set their class will default to class 0, will be muted during a call, and will be affected by system volume (which is generally the behavior that is desired).


----------



## Rolex00 (Apr 5, 2009)

new registery edit i comfim it works following phones : HTC Touch HD, HTC Touch Pro and HTC Touch Diamond. 


Note: *Device has to be application unlocked for this to work*

Method 1 - registry edit: 
Create a key called "AudioRecording" in "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\" and inside that key you've created, add a new dword called "Enabled" with a value of 00000001. Create a key called "Voice" inside "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft" and inside that new key create two dword entries called "EnableCallRecordMenuItem" and "AllowInCallRecording", both with the same value of 00000001. Soft reset your device and you're set! 


Method 2 - install cab: 

http://pocketnow.com/images/brandon/icrecording.cab


*Successfull activation of native in-call recording will put a "Record" option in your in call soft menu. Tapping "Record" will record from that point on and save the wave format file you've just recorded to Device\My Documents\Notes. *


----------



## cktlcmd (Apr 6, 2009)

Rolex00 said:


> new registery edit i comfim it works following phones : HTC Touch HD, HTC Touch Pro and HTC Touch Diamond.
> 
> 
> Note: *Device has to be application unlocked for this to work*
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this a new method? Do I need 3rd party applications for this?


----------



## Rolex00 (Apr 6, 2009)

for more help please go to this website 

http://pocketnow.com/index.php?a=portal_detail&t=news&id=7130


----------



## mskip (Apr 6, 2009)

Rolex00 said:


> new registery edit i comfim it works following phones : HTC Touch HD, HTC Touch Pro and HTC Touch Diamond.
> 
> 
> Note: *Device has to be application unlocked for this to work*
> ...

Click to collapse



This registry patch does enable in call recording via the menu after a call has been established.. However it doesnt enable recording of the incoming call and without the 2_Way_Recording cab that I made it will still only record whatever the mic picks up which is next to nothing. Much easier to use my cab and record the conversation via the HTC Recorder or a 3rd party app such as Resco Audio Recorder or Vito Audio Notes 

EDIT: Made a new cab combining my 2 way recording plus the incall enable edit to enable BOTH sides to be recorded clearly from the dialer menu after a call has been established. It does not affect the ability to use a 3rd party app if you want, just gives you extra ease so you dont have to load any new programs up when you are in a call. Cab attached:


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 10, 2009)

mskip said:


> EDIT: Made a new cab combining my 2 way recording plus the incall enable edit to enable BOTH sides to be recorded clearly from the dialer menu after a call has been established. It does not affect the ability to use a 3rd party app if you want, just gives you extra ease so you dont have to load any new programs up when you are in a call. Cab attached:

Click to collapse



Great! Updated the first post with this info.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Universal*

Hi Menneisyys

It´s also working with the latest Tomal ROM 8.71 regular 64Mb

Cheers,


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 10, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Hi Menneisyys
> 
> It´s also working with the latest Tomal ROM 8.71 regular 64Mb
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



Thanks! There might be some hardware revision difference (?)


----------



## franciscopenco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Works on HTC P4351*

Hi, 
(English is NOT my native language). After runnng the cab file, a alert message showed up saying the program was meant for another version of the WM. I´ve tested the feature using both Vito 1.37 and Resco 4.51 and it worked just fine. 
PS: Prior to running the cab file, I´ve had the Vito 1.37 installed and it would record only one side of the conversation. 

Info:
HTC P4351
WM 6 Professional
CE 5.2.1622
Cell Phone Operator/Company: Vivo (Brazil)


----------



## ausi (Apr 11, 2009)

mskip said:


> This registry patch does enable in call recording via the menu after a call has been established.. However it doesnt enable recording of the incoming call and without the 2_Way_Recording cab that I made it will still only record whatever the mic picks up which is next to nothing. Much easier to use my cab and record the conversation via the HTC Recorder or a 3rd party app such as Resco Audio Recorder or Vito Audio Notes
> 
> EDIT: Made a new cab combining my 2 way recording plus the incall enable edit to enable BOTH sides to be recorded clearly from the dialer menu after a call has been established. It does not affect the ability to use a 3rd party app if you want, just gives you extra ease so you dont have to load any new programs up when you are in a call. Cab attached:

Click to collapse



How can i get the Recorded message to be placed on the SD casrd & not on the Device??


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 11, 2009)

ausi said:


> How can i get the Recorded message to be placed on the SD casrd & not on the Device??

Click to collapse



both Resco and VITO AudioNotes can store them on the card. which of the two have you chosen?


----------



## RoryB (Apr 11, 2009)

ausi said:


> How can i get the Recorded message to be placed on the SD casrd & not on the Device??

Click to collapse



If you are using the cab that gives the record option under menu, I think it uses notes. Try going to notes and set in options to save to storage card instead of main memory.


----------



## ausi (Apr 12, 2009)

RoryB said:


> If you are using the cab that gives the record option under menu, I think it uses notes. Try going to notes and set in options to save to storage card instead of main memory.

Click to collapse



Thanks, it worked for me.


----------



## ausi (Apr 12, 2009)

mskip said:


> This registry patch does enable in call recording via the menu after a call has been established.. However it doesnt enable recording of the incoming call and without the 2_Way_Recording cab that I made it will still only record whatever the mic picks up which is next to nothing. Much easier to use my cab and record the conversation via the HTC Recorder or a 3rd party app such as Resco Audio Recorder or Vito Audio Notes
> 
> EDIT: Made a new cab combining my 2 way recording plus the incall enable edit to enable BOTH sides to be recorded clearly from the dialer menu after a call has been established. It does not affect the ability to use a 3rd party app if you want, just gives you extra ease so you dont have to load any new programs up when you are in a call. Cab attached:

Click to collapse



I'm still getting "garbeled" voice recording of the other side (i have a HD with original 6.1 ROM), my voice is OK.
Also if i add any 3rd party (Vito etc) i have the same problem.
Any ideas how to solve this??


----------



## ajeevlal (Apr 12, 2009)

tired in niki 100, WM 6.5 ROM 21202 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=501151 and no sucess  anyone sucessful in getting this work on niki?


----------



## rasturac (Apr 12, 2009)

*helllllllllpppppppppppp please*

guys could you please let me know how to download english rom for htc touch hd and how to install it. please anybody help


----------



## mskip (Apr 13, 2009)

rasturac said:


> guys could you please let me know how to download english rom for htc touch hd and how to install it. please anybody help

Click to collapse



I think ur asking in the wrong thread


----------



## EPa (Apr 13, 2009)

Noam23 said:


> EPa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Problem seems to be solved with the newest ROM 1.56.401.0 (43972) WWE (from official HTC site).


----------



## ausi (Apr 13, 2009)

EPa said:


> Problem seems to be solved with the newest ROM 1.56.401.0 (43972) WWE (from official HTC site).

Click to collapse



Are there others that can verify this solution?

How good is this ROM- Battery consumption, Communication, GPS etc??


----------



## GSM Coolhawk (Apr 14, 2009)

*Working on stock ROM Touch HD as well*

I can report that this is also working on stock ROM on Touch HD. It's working both with and without headset, and bluetooth headset as well.

Details: 
ROM version: 1.14.401.3 (22273)
ROM Date: 10/24/08
Radio Version: 1.09.25.14
Protocol Version: 52.49a.25.26U

The only thing is that with the plus version I get no extra button. But I just press "note" and get into notes and use the build in HTC audio recorder which works perfectly 

Thanks for this, this is really great!

Regards


----------



## Phonny (Apr 14, 2009)

mskip said:


> This registry patch does enable in call recording via the menu after a call has been established.. However it doesnt enable recording of the incoming call and without the 2_Way_Recording cab that I made it will still only record whatever the mic picks up which is next to nothing. Much easier to use my cab and record the conversation via the HTC Recorder or a 3rd party app such as Resco Audio Recorder or Vito Audio Notes
> 
> EDIT: Made a new cab combining my 2 way recording plus the incall enable edit to enable BOTH sides to be recorded clearly from the dialer menu after a call has been established. It does not affect the ability to use a 3rd party app if you want, just gives you extra ease so you dont have to load any new programs up when you are in a call. Cab attached:

Click to collapse



it works on HTC Artemis with wm6.5 ROM (XIP and SYS 21500) and GSM radio:3.34.90.

Thank you.


----------



## tomal (Apr 15, 2009)

I've done an analysis on wavedev.dll between Universal and TP/HD etc. Interestingly I've found that wavedev from TP/HD (and newer) has necessary routins inside the dll to route the audio during InCall. But it's absent in Universal's driver. 

On the other hand, at least one user (orb3000) reported that it is working great on his Universal. I'm now a bit puzzled about how it is working for him?


----------



## oqaab (Apr 15, 2009)

tomal said:


> I 've done an analysis on wavedev.dll between Universal and TP/HD etc. Interestingly I've found that wavedev from TP/HD (and newer) has necessary routins inside the dll to route the audio during InCall. But it's absent in Universal's driver.
> 
> On the other hand, at least one user (orb3000) reported that it is working great on his Universal. I'm now a bit puzzled about how it is working for him?

Click to collapse



I've been partially successful too. The voice is not crystal as orb3000 said but it is better as compaired to prior CAB. Using Tomal 6.1 v8.7 Lite with 1.15 Radio and Vito Audio Notes.


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 16, 2009)

oqaab said:


> I've been partially successful too. The voice is not crystal as orb3000 said but it is better as compaired to prior CAB. Using Tomal 6.1 v8.7 Lite with 1.15 Radio and Vito Audio Notes.

Click to collapse



Can you hear the caller if you, for example, use a BT headset (that is, there can be absolutely no sound bleeding from the speaker of the phone to the mic?)


----------



## oqaab (Apr 17, 2009)

Menneisyys  said:


> Can you hear the caller if you, for example, use a BT headset (that is, there can be absolutely no sound bleeding from the speaker of the phone to the mic?)

Click to collapse



Now this is strange, both handsfree the bluetooth and the wired one are giving 100% clear output.


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 17, 2009)

oqaab said:


> Now this is strange, both handsfree the bluetooth and the wired one are giving 100% clear output.

Click to collapse



Strange. It MUST be some kind of a hardware difference.


----------



## oqaab (Apr 19, 2009)

Menneisyys  said:


> Strange. It MUST be some kind of a hardware difference.

Click to collapse



Buddy how can this be a hardware difference orb3000's device is doing the job and mine too with B&L's Rom!


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah
Its a mystery now
Lets hope Tomal can give some results with me reg settings I gave him


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 20, 2009)

oqaab said:


> Buddy how can this be a hardware difference orb3000's device is doing the job and mine too with B&L's Rom!

Click to collapse



but not mine ;-)


----------



## agg317 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've modified the 3 required registry entries manually on 2 of my devices, with no success 

The ROMs versions were (stock ROMs from HTC site):
HTC Tytn_II (Kaiser), 1.82.707.0 WWE
Dopod D810 (TRIN100), 1.23.707.6


----------



## mskip (Apr 20, 2009)

agg317 said:


> I've modified the 3 required registry entries manually on 2 of my devices, with no success
> 
> The ROMs versions were (stock ROMs from HTC site):
> HTC Tytn_II (Kaiser), 1.82.707.0 WWE
> Dopod D810 (TRIN100), 1.23.707.6

Click to collapse



Why did you modify them manually and not just install the cab? Again it looks like the presence of a stock rom stops it from working correctly. If you need it then try flashing a custom rom and retry.


----------



## amitagrawal (Apr 20, 2009)

is there a cab for both way recording on XPERIA X1?


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 21, 2009)

amitagrawal said:


> is there a cab for both way recording on XPERIA X1?

Click to collapse



Doesn't the 2-way one work?


----------



## delawaresace (Apr 24, 2009)

*I got it working on my cdma touch pro!*

In trying to get ICR to work on my phone I decided to flash a bunch of roms to see it I could get it to work. I didn’t install any programs besides Total Commander and maybe Juggalo_X White Slide To Answer cab or Conflipper Slide 2 Answer cab. Here are my attempts.

Sprint Touch Pro (CDMA), Telus 1.04.05 Radio, MightyMike 4.16 rom, following instructions from infection0 thread: This rom has s2a installed already. I followed the instructions except step 5 which at first I forgot because I was impatient. This caused the record button to be grayed out even after the call had started. I thought this strange. Anyway after completing step 5 I continued and called my voice mail. It recorded but was not internal. One other thing, the instructions did not say if you should let the phone to soft reset after step one. I did not let it reset. I tested this by turning up and down the volume and switching back and forth from speakerphone. It was quite obvious that was sound bleed from the phone mic and not internal recorded. As a last ditch attempted to make this work I installed the 2_Way_Recording cab from here. It did not work.



Sprint Touch Pro (CDMA), Telus 1.04.05 Radio, JD Simple Axe Kitchen, following instructions from infection0 thread: I didn’t go crazy with the kitchen and didn’t pick anything that would interfere with ICR. JD did not have s2a as a choice so I had to install it myself. This time I followed the instructions to the T. it still did not record internally. On a side note, it did not ask me to reset the phone after step one. Maybe this has something to do with JD’s roms. As a last ditch attempted to make this work I installed the 2_Way_Recording cab from here.  Again it did not work.


Sprint Touch Pro (CDMA), Spring 1.11 Radio, JD Simple Axe Kitchen, following instructions from infection0 thread: after flashing the new radio, I simply hard reset my phone. Same as above though, it did not record internally. As a last ditch attempted to make this work I installed the 2_Way_Recording cab from here.  Again it did not work.

Sprint Touch Pro (CDMA), Spring 1.11 Radio, StarRom 1.3, following instructions from infection0 thread: I did not install s2a. Followed the instructions and went to record but the button wasn’t where it was supposed to be. Instead of scrolling down to the bottom, it was maybe the third choice. I think that ICR was cooked into this rom, because when I went to listen to my recording attempt, it was not where it was supposed to be (found in under my device-notes) it still was not recorded internally. As a last ditch attempted to make this work I installed the 2_Way_Recording cab from here.  Again it did not work.


Sprint Touch Pro (CDMA), Sprint 1.11 Radio, MightyMike 4.16 rom, following instructions from infection0 thread: I was not feeling the love of the 6.5 roms (don’t really like 6.5 anyway), so I went back to MightMike 4.16, this time with a different radio. Having done this 5 times before, I didn’t stumble like I did the first time. It was to no avail though. It did not record internally. As a last ditch attempted to make this work I installed the 2_Way_Recording cab from here.  Again it did not work.

Sprint Touch Pro (CDMA), Sprint 1.11 Radio, MightyMike 4.16 rom, following instructions from this post by Bohn101: I decided to try another set of directions. In step one instead of uninstalling programs, I just hard reset. MightyMike already has s2a installed but I installed coinflippers anyway. OH MY OG, I THINK IT WORKED!! For proof I ran and got my Bluetooth headset a moto s9. I had to sync it up again. Unfortunately it did not work with Bluetooth. There was nothing recorded. Still, this is a great sigh. Now for the real test I don’t want to press record for every phone call, so I installed Vito 1.03 and soft reset. Went into settings and had it record phone calls automatically. And it works! Even in Bluetooth. I think the first time with Bluetooth didn’t work because when I tried to play it back I still had it turned on and I had taken my head set off. Anyway this is great. I had to open my last beer in the fridge to celebrate (don’t worry, it’s a few minutes after 12 noon. I’m good). 

Sprint Touch Pro (CDMA), Sprint 1.11 Radio, JD Simple Axe Kitchen, following instructions from this post by Bohn101: I got really tired of flashing roms at this point so I just pressed play and didn’t mess around with any of the options in the kitchen. After I got the rom loaded up I followed the instructions as above. When I pressed the menu button there was an option to record about the third one down. I wondered if this was a 6.5 thing and now rom specific. It just said “record” when pressed it gave me an error message that I was out of memory. Scrolling down at the bottom there was the filmier “start recording” button. I hit that and the little red dot appeared on the upper right like always but when I went too listed to my recording, it was 0 seconds long. Not good. As a last ditch attempted to make this work I installed the 2_Way_Recording cab from here.  Again it did not work. On top of that my wife just happened to call me during this and although I could hear her she could not hear me. I then called myself from the house line and confirmed the same. Damn, I really wanted it to work on a 6.5 rom.


I was going to try GC kitchen (The one Bohn101 used), Silence Rom 6.1 Final, and maybe some other 6.5 roms, but I’ve been sitting in front of my computer for over 5 hours doing this and don’t want to do it any more today. Maybe tomorrow. If anyone has any requests for roms and or radios they want me to try out, pm me. I can’t promise I will, but I can say that I would like to help those who were stuck like me.

EDIT: I now have this working on 6.5.!

Sprint Touch Pro (CDMA), Telus 1.04.05 Radio, DCD 1.05 rom, following instructions from this post by Bohn101: pretty much the same as above. i don't know what i did with the old 6.5 roms i was using that made it not work, but it works now. i tried to install it without coinflips s2a and it didn't work (record call did not even show up as an option under menu after i started a call), so i removed the program and started from scratch. both sides sound great and works over bluetooth. hope this helps people


----------



## petermg (Apr 25, 2009)

delawaresace said:


> In trying to get ICR to work on my phone I decided to flash a bunch of roms to see it I could get it to work. I didn’t install any programs besides Total Commander and maybe Juggalo_X White Slide To Answer cab or Conflipper Slide 2 Answer cab. Here are my attempts.
> 
> Sprint Touch Pro (CDMA), Telus 1.04.05 Radio, MightyMike 4.16 rom, following instructions from infection0 thread: This rom has s2a installed already. I followed the instructions except step 5 which at first I forgot because I was impatient. This caused the record button to be grayed out even after the call had started. I thought this strange. Anyway after completing step 5 I continued and called my voice mail. It recorded but was not internal. One other thing, the instructions did not say if you should let the phone to soft reset after step one. I did not let it reset. I tested this by turning up and down the volume and switching back and forth from speakerphone. It was quite obvious that was sound bleed from the phone mic and not internal recorded. As a last ditch attempted to make this work I installed the 2_Way_Recording cab from here. It did not work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Well it records internally for me when I do this.. but often I get horrible stuttering and distortion.  Sometimes it's there.. sometimes it's not.  Seems like this distortion issue is an enigma as to what is actually causing it.  I've tried like 4 or 5 different roms and still can't get past this   I am using Vito Audio Notes to automatically record my calls and I'm getting this distortion about 45% of the time and in and out of the same recordings.. !?  Can ANYONE figure out the mystery of the DISTORTION???


----------



## delawaresace (Apr 26, 2009)

petermg said:


> Well it records internally for me when I do this.. but often I get horrible stuttering and distortion.  Sometimes it's there.. sometimes it's not.  Seems like this distortion issue is an enigma as to what is actually causing it.  I've tried like 4 or 5 different roms and still can't get past this   I am using Vito Audio Notes to automatically record my calls and I'm getting this distortion about 45% of the time and in and out of the same recordings.. !?  Can ANYONE figure out the mystery of the DISTORTION???

Click to collapse



maybe set the mic auto gain to low. maybe set the actual volume down a little. see if that works.


----------



## petermg (Apr 26, 2009)

delawaresace said:


> maybe set the mic auto gain to low. maybe set the actual volume down a little. see if that works.

Click to collapse



I have lowered the volume all the way using the volume hardware button, didn't fix it.  I've tried with system mic gain disabled, enabled, no difference.  Even tried with Vito Notes Touch mic gain on different settings, still no change.  I have noticed during playback that even when the volume is not up all the way it still gets this.. but I'm wondering if this is nothing more than a simple audiopara.csv edit for a solve?  Like maybe somehow in there it's set to have too much PREGAIN on the incoming call?  Even though the incoming call is LOWER than my own recorded voice and my own voice does NOT distort...? 

I do not know how to edit the Audiopara for the Touch Pro however


----------



## hendrixus (Apr 27, 2009)

My exp with PMrecorder on my P3600 aka "Trinity"

Can the output, the recorded call location of "2_Way_Plus_InCall_Recording.cab" be changed?

Hmm, I even don't see a "record"option?


----------



## KRiZ-R (Apr 27, 2009)

The 2_Way_Plus_InCall_Recording cab Works on my stock HTC Touch Diamond 2(Topaz). Rom 1.39.404.1 (47382) NLD

I use Resco Audio Recorder 4.52.

Thanx a lot


----------



## bahram111 (May 1, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> Doesn't the 2-way one work?

Click to collapse



no, I've installed it, but not not working!


----------



## oasilkan (May 2, 2009)

*Not works on TRINITY*



aru said:


> ROM Team CV93+Oggi WM 6.5 OS 21193
> HTC Voice Recorder assigned to button 1

Click to collapse



Are you sure ? It didn' t work on my Trinity, with ROM "Team CV93+Oggi WM 6.5 OS 21501"


----------



## Menneisyys (May 4, 2009)

Multiplatform review: new, heavily enhanced version of LivePVR call recorder etc. out

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=511719


----------



## cktlcmd (May 4, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> Multiplatform review: new, heavily enhanced version of LivePVR call recorder etc. out
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=511719

Click to collapse



You did not answer in your review whether LivePVR records the conversation using the speaker function or not. Because with the Call recording cab and hack, the conversations are recorded even without being in speaker function.


----------



## Menneisyys (May 4, 2009)

cktlcmd said:


> You did not answer in your review whether LivePVR records the conversation using the speaker function or not. Because with the Call recording cab and hack, the conversations are recorded even without being in speaker function.

Click to collapse



Without. However, as 3.0 is buggy (and doesn't offer any format except the very low-qualty GSM and large-size WAV), I don't really recommend LivePVR 3.0 to any WinMo user right now - there're a lot of superior recorders.


----------



## cktlcmd (May 4, 2009)

tweakradje said:
			
		

> Don't you have native call recorder support? I have a WM61 rom on my Magician that does in call recording after these registry settings:
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\AudioRecording]
> "Enabled"=dword:00000001
> ...

Click to collapse



Found this response at another thread. Can somoene with a working 2 way recording copy and post their cprog.exe file please? Maybe this can help those devices that the hack don't work.


----------



## mskip (May 4, 2009)

cktlcmd said:


> Found this response at another thread. Can somoene with a working 2 way recording copy and post their cprog.exe file please? Maybe this can help those devices that the hack don't work.

Click to collapse



Do you have any idea how I can sucessfully close cprog.exe so it can be copied across. I have tried closing it with task manager, changing the attributes, copying across via the phone and through the pc and it always comes back with access denied. What is cprog?


----------



## RoryB (May 4, 2009)

mskip said:


> Do you have any idea how I can sucessfully close cprog.exe so it can be copied across. I have tried closing it with task manager, changing the attributes, copying across via the phone and through the pc and it always comes back with access denied. What is cprog?

Click to collapse



I believe cprog.exe is your phone. Try switching to flight mode before trying to copy. Hope that works for you.


----------



## mskip (May 5, 2009)

RoryB said:


> I believe cprog.exe is your phone. Try switching to flight mode before trying to copy. Hope that works for you.

Click to collapse



Yeah I found out its the phone app and going into flight mode doesnt work I need some way to kill cprog.exe so I can copy it across but so far I havent found anything to kill it.


----------



## RoryB (May 5, 2009)

If you have mortscript on your phone you could try putting a script in your \windows\startup folder that calls to copy ( "\windows\cprog.exe", "\my documents\cprog.exe", TRUE ) 
Some people use a similar script to copy cemail.vol and pim.vol before the phone locks those files.


----------



## hendrixus (May 7, 2009)

Found Record Phone Calls on Windows Mobile


----------



## flexomania (May 7, 2009)

*how do you get it unlocked*

I installed the cab, and looks ok on the registry, but it does not show up on the menu when a call is in progress.  you made a reference to unlocked.  I have a Sprint HTC Diamond Pro running Win Mobile 6.1.  It does not work.  What else do I need to do?

Thanks


----------



## Rolex00 (May 8, 2009)

If you want cprog.exe  Dumped the ROM that you wanted from and get it  from there,  if you don't know how click the link below 


(http://wiki.xda-developers.com/index...x_HowToDumpRom)


----------



## mskip (May 8, 2009)

hendrixus said:


> Found Record Phone Calls on Windows Mobile

Click to collapse



Look at the replys from that post and you will see it hasnt worked for anyone lol.


----------



## mskip (May 8, 2009)

flexomania said:


> I installed the cab, and looks ok on the registry, but it does not show up on the menu when a call is in progress.  you made a reference to unlocked.  I have a Sprint HTC Diamond Pro running Win Mobile 6.1.  It does not work.  What else do I need to do?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Do you have a stock Rom on your phone or a custom one? Stock Roms seem to be missing something that makes the patch work, maybe drivers or maybe the cprog.exe tis different.


----------



## delawaresace (May 9, 2009)

flexomania said:


> I installed the cab, and looks ok on the registry, but it does not show up on the menu when a call is in progress.  you made a reference to unlocked.  I have a Sprint HTC Diamond Pro running Win Mobile 6.1.  It does not work.  What else do I need to do?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



did you check out my post. i got icr to work great on my touch pro from sprint after some hours of testing different roms and radios. i've got working great now. good luck.


----------



## oasilkan (May 10, 2009)

*Not-Supported on HTC TRINITY, ROM Team CV93+Oggi WM 6.5 OS 21193*

My Trinity had been installed with CV93 22501 ROM which doesn't support incall recording. On the first page of your thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=496303) CV93+Oggi WM 6.5 OS 21193 is shown in the supported list. Therefore I have downgraded to 21193. By default a RECORD button is already show in call menu (without installing 2-way-plus.. cab, as in 22501 too). But it didn't record the other party's voice. Then I installed 2_Way_Plus_InCall_Recording.cab and tried to record with the current button. It still doesn't record the other side !! As a conclusion, call recording is NOT supported on HTC TRINITY, ROM Team CV93+Oggi WM 6.5 OS 21193. Who says it is supported ?


----------



## EPa (May 11, 2009)

Works great on Touch HD (Blackstone) with ROM 1.56.401 WWE

Please update the 1st post


----------



## Menneisyys (May 12, 2009)

oasilkan said:


> My Trinity had been installed with CV93 22501 ROM which doesn't support incall recording. On the first page of your thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=496303) CV93+Oggi WM 6.5 OS 21193 is shown in the supported list. Therefore I have downgraded to 21193. By default a RECORD button is already show in call menu (without installing 2-way-plus.. cab, as in 22501 too). But it didn't record the other party's voice. Then I installed 2_Way_Plus_InCall_Recording.cab and tried to record with the current button. It still doesn't record the other side !! As a conclusion, call recording is NOT supported on HTC TRINITY, ROM Team CV93+Oggi WM 6.5 OS 21193. Who says it is supported ?

Click to collapse



Run a quick search for "trinity" in this thread


----------



## Menneisyys (May 12, 2009)

EPa said:


> Works great on Touch HD (Blackstone) with ROM 1.56.401 WWE
> 
> Please update the 1st post

Click to collapse



done


----------



## spelunker (Jun 23, 2009)

*XV6800 VZW call recording question*

In digging through all of these the answer seems to be no, but ...

Has ANYONE gotten the XV6800 to do call recording (not the speakerphone method - real call recording with both sides) using ANY ROM cooked or otherwise ?

If so, please specify how and what your setup is. Nowhere have I found anyone stating it works on this phone (HTC mogul/Titan).


----------



## fastrack0007 (Jun 29, 2009)

*2 way call recording for samsung c6625*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi guys

I am not software engineer, so don't know much about the same. But recently I have purchaed samsung c-6625 and I have install Vito 1.37, While calll recording it records only opposite person's voice, and doesn't record my voice at all. I have tried this with one note also with insert voice recording but same result. infect i need to put my speaker phone on even if i have to record opposite person't voice,

I can't understand why it is not recording my voice? As this is my day in day out feature i was looking in my phone, if this doesn't seems to be work then i have to buy new one again with same facility... 

Can any one tell me how to record 2 way voice recording on same model.

Thanks in advance,
Regards

Atit


----------



## higherbearts (Jul 15, 2009)

i did not read the whole thing here, just wnt to contribute and give feedback, that i can record calls on my TOUCH DIAMOND 2 with
ACR – Auto Call Recorder
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=536472&page=3


----------



## jeet (Jul 22, 2009)

This works perfectly on my Samung Omnia i900 and does a wonderful job with a very good sound quality.

Thank You for this wonderful software.

Jeet


----------



## dim4x4 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry for cross-posting, this is just to contribute

Does NOT work on my Trinity. I had the cab installed after a hard reset on a custom WM 6.1 ROM called XTREME 3.71.09. Radio version is 1.50.08.11.

The sound of the other party is recorded, but it is extremely quiet, regardless of the recording program used, or settings like auto gain, etc.

If anyone has it working on Trinity, please let me know which ROM you have. Thx!


----------



## cemy (Jul 31, 2009)

*htc hd - vito notes - video call*

Hi,
mskip 2 way recording,
vito audio notes 1.37
installed on HTC HD.. and auto record options enabled.. normally working but when I tried to 3g video call, microphone does not working .. 
regards,


----------



## farookh (Aug 4, 2009)

Vito Audio Notes works very well on Samsung Omnia II


----------



## ldmelo (Aug 11, 2009)

Any news on ICR working on a Diamond (GSM)???

Pleeeeeeeeease tell which ROM, radio, and which cab was installed! - I tried everything already,,,


----------



## ldmelo (Aug 11, 2009)

ldmelo said:


> Any news on ICR working on a Diamond (GSM)???
> 
> Pleeeeeeeeease tell which ROM, radio, and which cab was installed! - I tried everything already,,,

Click to collapse



I mean.. I got it working, but only records from mic, not from line (line very weak - being recorded through a feedback from the speaker)


----------



## hendrixus (Aug 11, 2009)

ldmelo said:


> I mean.. I got it working, but only records from mic, not from line (line very weak - being recorded through a feedback from the speaker)

Click to collapse



Start using ACR


----------



## ldmelo (Aug 13, 2009)

hendrixus said:


> Start using ACR

Click to collapse



It is not that easy to search on this subject.

Sometimes people write here that it is working, but in fact it is recording only mic, and they don`t realize. 

I have searched everywhere, on xda and ppcgeeks... Couldn`t clearly find anyone who got it working on a GSM Diamond, that`s why I`m asking it here for details of how to get it done.


----------



## venuz (Aug 13, 2009)

ldmelo said:


> Pleeeeeeeeease tell which ROM, radio, and which cab was installed! - I tried everything already,,,

Click to collapse



seen just once ICR really working on diamond - helgee ROM based on 21068 with drivers 2.6. i have samples made with handsfree, recorded from line. tried different icr packages and audio notes touch, all worked, but ROM was too unstable. after that i flashed my diamond with different roms but never seen recording from line working.

as far as i know, icr working from line on PDACornerIllusion ROM.

radio is not important imho.


----------



## pangccw (Aug 14, 2009)

don`t work on flame


----------



## hendrixus (Aug 14, 2009)

It seems to be very hard to use the search option, guys. Sig!
That's XDA, people!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=528507


----------



## stevensp (Aug 17, 2009)

venuz said:


> seen just once ICR really working on diamond - helgee ROM based on 21068 with drivers 2.6. i have samples made with handsfree, recorded from line. tried different icr packages and audio notes touch, all worked, but ROM was too unstable. after that i flashed my diamond with different roms but never seen recording from line working.
> 
> as far as i know, icr working from line on PDACornerIllusion ROM.
> 
> radio is not important imho.

Click to collapse



Still doesnt work with PDACornerIllusion ROM.


----------



## venuz (Aug 17, 2009)

stevensp said:


> Still doesnt work with PDACornerIllusion ROM.

Click to collapse



i have helgee 21068 ROM but it is russian and not wwe.
there is a chance that call recording on diamond limited not by driver but by registry policies. we can try to copy policies from touch hd etc.

anyone can share HKLM\Security\Policies\Policies or entire registry?


----------



## hendrixus (Aug 21, 2009)

Read and search guys. Only then you find your answers
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4311390&postcount=146

I am now gonna unsubscribe this thread. I don't want to read the same in every message, the same questions over-and-over again.


----------



## ericksonlk (Aug 22, 2009)

Doesn't work on SGH-i617 BlackJack II - Default ROM 5.2.19208.


----------



## pyk (Sep 7, 2009)

bmw320 said:


> Working BEAUTIFULLY for me with Touch Pro, latest official ROM upgrade and running Vito Touch. Man this is what I have been looking for for a loooong time. Thank You!

Click to collapse



Hi
Iam looking to get a Touch Pro can you please tell me which ROM version is it working on? and if you installed any software to make it work or any regedits?
Thanks


----------



## avaishnavi (Sep 13, 2009)

*Acer Dx900*

Will this work on Acer Dx900


----------



## vijaysingh (Sep 25, 2009)

Vito AudioNotes is working 
HTC Kaiser/ AT&T Tilt
Shifu V13


----------



## venuz (Oct 3, 2009)

any recorder records from line on GSM Diamond with Dia Duit ROM 1.6.6


----------



## admisi (Nov 5, 2009)

Anybody know if I can get Call Recording working on the Samsung i200?


----------



## mskip (Nov 5, 2009)

admisi said:


> Anybody know if I can get Call Recording working on the Samsung i200?

Click to collapse



Try it and see


----------



## admisi (Nov 5, 2009)

mskip said:


> Try it and see

Click to collapse




I would if I had one!  I am thinking of buying one, but call recording is essential for work, so I am looking for the info first rather than throw good money away by buying and trying.

Any Samsung SGH-i200 owners out there, if you could let me know.


----------



## SGH-i200 (Nov 11, 2009)

*WM6.1 Standard (non-touch) is not working?*



admisi said:


> ...call recording is essential for work...
> 
> Any Samsung SGH-i200 owners out there, if you could let me know.

Click to collapse



I tested *VITO AudioNotes *and it recorded not correct. There was an File for every call but that file was only about 2 sec long (22 kb) and had no voice in them...

Is there *any WM6.1 Standard user that got the Call Recording working?*


----------



## oras (Nov 13, 2009)

*Does'nt work !*

doesn't work on I-mate JasJar (HTC Universal), ROM:Tomal 6.5 v10.0, Radio: 1.15.0



any solution\suggestion ?


----------



## goddammit (Nov 22, 2009)

*diamond*

The patch does not work on HTC Touch Diamond, Windows Mobile 6.1 stock rom version: CE OS 5.2.20764 (Build 20764.1.4.3). Recording software used: Vito audio notes touch 1.02. Result: other party's voice is very faint, obviously recorded thru the mic.


----------



## romystevenj (Nov 23, 2009)

*Need you help*

please help me, i need ICR for my device I-Mate 8502 with Windows Mobile 6.1 (i have upgraded from orisinil WM 6.0).

When i use Vito Audio Notes, there is file name but cannot played. so, anyone can hep me?

When i run  ICR.exe, the message appear: "The file 'ICR' cannot be opened. Either it is not signed with a trusted certificate, or one of its components cannot be found. If the problem persist, try reinstalling or restoring this file"

I need you help...


----------



## lz8028 (Dec 17, 2009)

*2 way phone recording works on HD2*

I've tested VITO Audio Notes Touch v.1.03 on my HD2 (ROM 1.48.831.0 (71294)WWE) with mskip's 2 Way Recording hack.  Comments:

Pros:
- Can record 2 way phone conversations (Thanks mksip!)
- Good recording quality & volume for both sides (when using plug in handsfree)
- Touch interface works well
- File sizes reasonably small 


Cons:
- Recording volume for the other side of the phone very weak (when not using handsfree or loudspeaker).  Don't know why this is the case.
- Only works if you have previously engaged Auto call record function in setting; you cannot start recording in mid-conversation.


----------



## psolunke (Jan 8, 2010)

pl confirm that is it working on samsung i780 or not..?


----------



## ianjnb (Feb 21, 2010)

*GOOD In-call Recording on HTC HD2?*

I've tried everything suggested but stll can't get GOOD quality recordings of the other person when I make calls on my HTC (Leo) HD2. Has anyone here had any luck?


----------



## eng_tamer6 (Mar 5, 2010)

*please help meeeeeeeee*

for the proffesionals i have jasjam with wm 6.5 proffesional
rom: 6.9h
radio 1.48
extrom: NASTAR V6.9H
I have tried 2 way record but the incoming foice still too low so please is there any solution please i tried many programs like vito resco but useless


----------



## MadCow809 (Jun 5, 2010)

ianjnb said:


> I've tried everything suggested but stll can't get GOOD quality recordings of the other person when I make calls on my HTC (Leo) HD2. Has anyone here had any luck?

Click to collapse



sup mate, fellow South African here to explain why it doesn't record nicely. The reason is that HTC HD2 records from the mic and not from the radio driver. AFAIK, the radio signal is encoded and there isn't a solution to this problem.

Just gotta wait patiently for ppl to work their way around this issue.


----------



## Asquared (Jul 10, 2010)

mskip said:


> This registry patch does enable in call recording via the menu after a call has been established.. However it doesnt enable recording of the incoming call and without the 2_Way_Recording cab that I made it will still only record whatever the mic picks up which is next to nothing. Much easier to use my cab and record the conversation via the HTC Recorder or a 3rd party app such as Resco Audio Recorder or Vito Audio Notes
> 
> EDIT: Made a new cab combining my 2 way recording plus the incall enable edit to enable BOTH sides to be recorded clearly from the dialer menu after a call has been established. It does not affect the ability to use a 3rd party app if you want, just gives you extra ease so you dont have to load any new programs up when you are in a call. Cab attached:

Click to collapse



I'm going to give your new cab a try on my T-Mobile US HD2. I do have a question, if you don't mind: is there a way to alter the path for saving the audio file so that it can be saved on the HD2's microSD storage card rather than on the device itself? Thanks!


----------



## mskip (Jul 12, 2010)

Asquared said:


> I'm going to give your new cab a try on my T-Mobile US HD2. I do have a question, if you don't mind: is there a way to alter the path for saving the audio file so that it can be saved on the HD2's microSD storage card rather than on the device itself? Thanks!

Click to collapse



True 2 way recording patch doesnt work on the HD2. If you get any results it will only be the phone recording the sound from the earpiece. At the moment there is no known way to record both sides with equal clarity.

Mark.


----------



## sashad2003 (Aug 9, 2010)

For me, it not worked..   I still can't record on the storage card.


----------



## mudhi (Sep 15, 2010)

It worked on my HD2!!! however it need speaker to be turned on to record incoming, quality is good.

My Rom is 2.14 Asia tw updated sys xip to 21914.

It will be perfect if can record incoming without turn on speaker.

is it possibe to store wave file somewhere else like storage card?


----------



## mskip (Sep 15, 2010)

mudhi said:


> It worked on my HD2!!! however it need speaker to be turned on to record incoming, quality is good.
> 
> My Rom is 2.14 Asia tw updated sys xip to 21914.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try installing *THIS* it will enable true recording of the incoming sound and the ACR recorder can be set to record to storage card.

Mark.


----------



## mudhi (Sep 20, 2010)

mskip said:


> Try installing *THIS* it will enable true recording of the incoming sound and the ACR recorder can be set to record to storage card.
> 
> Mark.

Click to collapse



Hi Mark, thank you very much, the ACR recorder works, however the recording quality is not better than your 2_way_recording using turn on loud speaker to record incoming, perhaps needs more testings on the ACR recorder. 

Edit: now the incoming call can be recorded, I found this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=765555 yeah!!! the remaining solution is to find how to move recording folder to sd card.


----------



## mskip (Sep 20, 2010)

mudhi said:


> Hi Mark, thank you very much, the ACR recorder works, however the recording quality is not better than your 2_way_recording using turn on loud speaker to record incoming, perhaps needs more testings on the ACR recorder.
> 
> Edit: now the incoming call can be recorded, I found this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=765555 yeah!!! the remaining solution is to find how to move recording folder to sd card.

Click to collapse



You can always use a 3rd party recording program. I use vito audio notes touch and it works very well.

Mark.


----------



## manu407 (Dec 16, 2010)

mskip said:


> You can always use a 3rd party recording program. I use vito audio notes touch and it works very well.
> 
> Mark.

Click to collapse



So, does Two way recording work on HD2, when not in handsfree mode? And, I mean not the faint/feeble voice quality of the other party. If yes, which ROM? stock ROM?


----------



## manu407 (Dec 16, 2010)

mskip said:


> This registry patch does enable in call recording via the menu after a call has been established.. However it doesnt enable recording of the incoming call and without the 2_Way_Recording cab that I made it will still only record whatever the mic picks up which is next to nothing. Much easier to use my cab and record the conversation via the HTC Recorder or a 3rd party app such as Resco Audio Recorder or Vito Audio Notes
> 
> EDIT: Made a new cab combining my 2 way recording plus the incall enable edit to enable BOTH sides to be recorded clearly from the dialer menu after a call has been established. It does not affect the ability to use a 3rd party app if you want, just gives you extra ease so you dont have to load any new programs up when you are in a call. Cab attached:

Click to collapse



Does it work on HD2? I mean clear, not faint, recording of the other party voice. if yes , which ROM?


----------



## mskip (Dec 18, 2010)

manu407 said:


> Does it work on HD2? I mean clear, not faint, recording of the other party voice. if yes , which ROM?

Click to collapse



No that patch works on many devices but not the HD2. There is a registry patch available for the HD2 which works perfectly as far as I know. Its in the HD2 Themes and Apps forum but you can go *HERE* to the thread.

Mark.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2011)

Can I get source code of Call Recorder?


----------



## ngocxuyen (Jun 25, 2012)

how to make two way record on palm treo pro


----------

